# Choose your own sale on Husky Rubber Mats for Fall/Winter at PFYC-PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Pick your own Husky Rubber Mat Sale @ PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

Our popular and custom fit Husky Rubber (Winter) Floor Mats are reasonably priced and made of the highest quality materials. Protect your car's carpets and choose a discount that gives you the most savings with our promotion.

*Promo code HUSKY10* gets you 10% off all Husky mats we offer.
*Promo code HUSKYSHIP* gets you free shipping in the continental USA on all Husky mats we offer.

Choose the one that benefits you the most. Both are valid until Sept. 17, 2013.

Click below to purchase:

----------------

*Husky Heavy Duty Rubber Floor Mats for 2004 2005 2006 Pontiac GTO at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*





----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

